# Simple devestators question



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

what should i put on my devastators?

Only rule-has to be in the latest all-plastic set.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well that really depends on what your going to face and what you want to do with them.
If you want a anti tank or anti infantry squad or one that can do a little of both?

For lightly armoured troop heavy opponents i like a lot of Heavy Bolters scattered through the army. Facing lots of Tanks then Lascannons all the way. Sort of halfway is the missile launcher so I quite often put these in with a couple of the others to give a bit of a target option.

Multi Melta is too short range imo and Plasma Cannon good for heavily armoured troops or light vehicles.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Since i lack any serious anti-tank guns i want ant-tank.

Would you advise 2xLas cannons + 2xPlas cannon

So I can pop termies+tanks

whadda ya say?


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

i say 2 heavy bolters or rocket launchers for swarm squads, a plasma cannon or lascannon for tanks.
it depends on your tatics really


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Kapeesh said:


> Since i lack any serious anti-tank guns i want ant-tank.
> 
> Would you advise 2xLas cannons + 2xPlas cannon
> 
> ...


Sounds good, just bear in mind that's the most expensive combo there is. A massive 200 points for 4 Marines. Missile Launchers are great and 15 points cheaper. Maybe switch out one of those Plasma Cannons.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Personally, I think plasma is a waste of resources in a Devastator squad. Are you playing Codex, or Angels? If Codex, you should go for full lascannons or heavy bolters in my opinion. It may be a bits costly, but you should not be left without when facing off against Monoliths and Falcons (where the energy shield does not reduce the str of your weapon like a Serpent does). Just keep your squads around 8 Marines or so. For Angels, I'd go for multiple squads. Again, one with 4 heavy bolters and another with 2 lascannons and 2 missile launchers. The combat squad rule will make these much more useful than Codex Dev squads. Keep the heavy bolter Devs in one squad, but split the other into the lascannon squad and ML squad. ((Personally, should I begin again with DA, I'd have 1 HB squad and 2 squads of ML/LC split into 4 units. Everything else in the army would be tasked with advancing and conquering))


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

i'd say similar weapons for not wasting shots on some targets. and high number of models so the heavy weapons keep firing


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Ultimately, you'll need ten models in the squad. I'm lucky enough to have enough spare Space Marines sitting around that I'm able to distribute all of the heavy weapons that come in the Battle Company box so I can configure my squads however I like. Generally, I use one Devastator Squad as a tank hunting unit with a pair of lascannons and a pair of missile launchers (although four missiles will do the trick too-- just depends on points values, and when the Company is on the table, that's not much of an issue), and one as an Infantry-hunting squad with a pair of plasma cannons and a pair of heavy bolters. Alternatively, four heavy bolters works well. 

Don't rule out using the multi-meltas. If you give the squad a Rhino for a little boost in the first turn (when they're not shooting anyway) to get them in range, they're quite effective-- though you ideally need four in the squad.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

I was thinking Of putting 4xmissile luanchers, only that will take them from my existing squads, which would make those three squads (a) flamer/heavy bolter (b) flamer/heavy bolter (c) las/plas 

So i would use the models in the box the make 2xheavy bolters 1xplasma 1x missile launcher

Hows that sound

P.S. oh, and just so you know I'm playing ultramarines (go the smurfs)


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

looks good
a sound, flexible squad


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In my imperial fist army i have a 10 strong devastator squad with 2 lascannons and 2 plasma cannons, they also have tank hunter so i have efectivly strength 10 lascannons against tanks and strength 8 plasma cannons, which also help me take out harder troops like terminators etc. I have a good amount of infantry in my army to which can screen the devastators from fire. Ofcourse though i can take down monliths and land raiders much more easily even better than a hammer head.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

As a "take on all challengers" list I like 1 las, 1 missile, and 2 heavy bolters. Works great for any situation.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Kapeesh said:


> I was thinking Of putting 4xmissile luanchers, only that will take them from my existing squads, which would make those three squads (a) flamer/heavy bolter (b) flamer/heavy bolter (c) las/plas
> 
> So i would use the models in the box the make 2xheavy bolters 1xplasma 1x missile launcher
> 
> ...


That's what I'd do, I like a good HB/flamer horde suppression squad (and 2 looks even better), and las-plas is good too; and a 4xML dev squad is also cool (I run all these squads, also with Ultramarines strangely enough).

As flamers and heavy bolters are the cheapest special and heavy weapons you can get, you're not losing much in points if (when) one of them isn't firing. And they both have a role against orks or nids. I say, go for it, fellow defender of Ultramar!


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

With devastators, I think it's usually good to have 4 of a kind, with some combos of 2 and 2 being good. More mixing than that is a bad idea, in my humble opinion. If you need solid anti-tank then go 2-lascannon/2-missile launcher.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> That's what I'd do, I like a good HB/flamer horde suppression squad (and 2 looks even better), and las-plas is good too; and a 4xML dev squad is also cool (I run all these squads, also with Ultramarines strangely enough).
> 
> As flamers and heavy bolters are the cheapest special and heavy weapons you can get, you're not losing much in points if (when) one of them isn't firing. And they both have a role against orks or nids. I say, go for it, fellow defender of Ultramar!


Thanks, I'll do it


----------



## Renegades_Of_Funk (Nov 20, 2007)

Go for 4 ML. Good against everyone.

If youre planning a specific list for specific enemy then take either Lasconnons or HB.

AND ML's are cheapk:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

In my dev squad I take 2 Heavy bolters and 2 Missile launchers. Anti Infantry killer and missiles for tanks. I take a lascannon in each of my tac squads.

Take all expensive weapons (Like Lascannons) into tac squads or such cause they are so much cheaper. I rearranged the heavy weapons in my tac and dev squads and saved 40 points keeping the same weapons.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldn't mix weapons.

Heavy Bolters and Missle Launchers? 

You're guaranteed to waste two shots per turn. Heavy bolters on tanks or missle launchers on troops. 

Lascannons are too expensive imo. Better left on vehicles or tactical squads.

If I were to take Devs i'd go for 8 Marines with ML or 8 Marines with HB's. There are better options though. 2 Speeders > Heavy Bolter Devs Predator > ML Devs.

I'm a vehicles whore though...


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I shoot 6 HB shots and 2 Frag missiles. I don't waste much. HBs cost 15 anyway.


----------



## Yarl (Nov 24, 2007)

Its all a matter of function, as several previous posts mentioned (anti-tank/infantry) but I think a great rule of thumb is to match effective ranges of your weapons if you go for a mix.

Personally I run a 2 Lascannon/2 ML (both 48") squad for Armor and a 2HB/2 Plas (both 36") for infantry.

True that the HB cant always punch what the Plasma's can, but against horde armies, 6 HB rounds and 2 blast templates are pretty useful.


----------



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

I would definetly put a couple lascannons in there because just about no matter what your against you just about always need them. Plasma cannons, i think, are very nuts weapons. i wouldn't really care what i'm vs. i just like them so much. I think they're one of the most beautiful weapons in the game!:victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

im with ultimatum on this one, i love the plasma cannon. i go with two plas and two las and that can deal with pretty much anything that comes into range


----------

